# Recent update



## mavriktu (Jan 8, 2012)

I did the recent update on my iPhone 4 as recommended,and holy cow what a mess.If I did not know better I would swear someone swapped phones on me while it was sitting in front of me.Icons moved or changed,back lighting different,etc.The worse problem I have,and the reason for this post is battery life.Up to 3 days ago it would go 2-3 days without needing a charge,(I rarely use it for anything but calls and texts,and not that many of them), But now,it wont last a 12 hour shift! I have shut down all backgrounds,with no success or change. Any ideas why this is happening after the update?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume that you updated iOS. From what version to what version?


----------



## mavriktu (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't know exactly,how can I find out?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can find out the current version via Settings - General - Software Update. If you can't remember the previous version I have no idea how you can find it.


----------



## mavriktu (Jan 8, 2012)

This is what I did.
http://forums.techguy.org/apple-ipods-ipads-iphones/1120650-update-your-iphone-ios-software.html

Was only taking advice from this site,which I come to because I am not very literate with electronics, YES, I am a 12:00 flasher. Sorry.


----------

